# Thomas Cooper Wheat Beer - Tips?



## Interloper (9/9/08)

So I've just grabbed a tin of the Thomas Cooper Wheat beer and some Coopers wheat malt.

Got some safale and some fuggles at home, any other additives/advice from peeps who have done this tin of goo before?

I'm a bit worried about it getting too hot. LHBS guy said not above 18 and within a week or two my full sun brew shed will be nudging that!


----------



## QldKev (9/9/08)

Try 300g to 500g Honey, I agree a nice stable 18c for fermenting. Heaps of ideas on this forum for keeping fermentors cools.

QldKev


----------



## Adamt (9/9/08)

What are you aiming for in the wheat beer? German style or "American style"?

If youre looking for a German style weizen.... you'll need a proper weizen yeast. There are two dried yeast options for you, either WB-06 or that Munich one. WB-06 is more clove-based whereas the Munich one is more banana/bubblegum based. Temperature control is critical as this is a yeast-character-dominated style.

If you're looking for an "American" style wheat, like redback or beez neez, US-05 or any clean ale yeast will work.


----------



## Interloper (9/9/08)

QldKev said:


> Try 300g to 500g Honey



With my tin of wheat malt too? Nice whack of fermentables then!


----------



## Mantis (9/9/08)

Done a few of the Coopers wheat kits and they are very good. Mine have been with light DME and wheat DME and a bit of dex. Used Sazz hops with them mostly and have gotten really nice zesty brews.

My best one so far had:

Coopers can
900g Light DME
600g Wheat DME
300g Dex

40g Saaz 15min
10g Saaz 0 min

German Weizen yeast

Added kit can after taking off the boil
Got a very light coloured brew with a spicy saaz flavour


----------



## Steve (9/9/08)

Adamt said:


> There are two dried yeast options for you, either WB-06 or that Munich one. WB-06 is more clove-based whereas the Munich one is more banana/bubblegum based.



+1 Dont use the safale
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Interloper (9/9/08)

Steve said:


> +1 Dont use the safale
> Cheers
> Steve



oh. S05 no good? LHBS dude recommended (should I say 'pushed') it.


----------



## Mantis (9/9/08)

Interloper said:


> oh. S05 no good? LHBS dude recommended (should I say 'pushed') it.




Used it with a few but the wheat yeasts do give a better brew. Try WB-06 , you HBS dude should have this one


----------



## Interloper (9/9/08)

Mantis said:


> Used it with a few but the wheat yeasts do give a better brew. Try WB-06 , you HBS dude should have this one



What yeast does the Thomas Cooper wheat beer ship with? I know the pilsner in this range comes with a lager yeast.


----------



## Adamt (9/9/08)

The TC Wheat Beer ships with Windsor Ale yeast if I recall correctly... S-05 will be fine for an American style wheat (i.e. no banana/clove).


----------



## Murcluf (9/9/08)

I've done a few Thomas Cooper Wheat beer with a tin of Coopers wheat malt extract with plenty of success, I have only used the yeast under the lid and haven't had any issues. First I did one with just the 2 tins. Next I did the 2 tins and 12g of herburker finishing hops at the end of the boil and I have also tried 30g of Hallertau for 15 mins. I suggest just do the 2 tins first up to get a feel for the tins then play with additions the next time round. Most of the punters I tried it out on enjoyed drinking 2 tin brew by itself the most.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (9/9/08)

Interloper said:


> What yeast does the Thomas Cooper wheat beer ship with? I know the pilsner in this range comes with a lager yeast.



I know the code on the packet of yeast that comes with the tin has a W on the end of it, so it is some sort of special yeast ment for the kit. I used this kit once with the kit yeast and I can't remember what else but it turned out nice and tasted even better if you rolled the bottle around to stir up the yeast before drinking.


----------



## Interloper (10/9/08)

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> ...tasted even better if you rolled the bottle around to stir up the yeast before drinking.



How very South Aussie of you!
:lol: 
We insist our Coopers Ales are rolled before opening in SA


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (10/9/08)

Interloper said:


> How very South Aussie of you!
> :lol:
> We insist our Coopers Ales are rolled before opening in SA



yeh i roll my cpa around as well, just dosn't seem right if you dont do it but with most of my homebrews I try and avoid the yeast, somthing I seem to get worse at the more I practice.


----------



## Interloper (11/9/08)

Hi all for the record I went with the Safbrew WB yeast.

I figured to get a baseline for a kit I've never done before I'd go with a wheat beer yeast just to get an idea of what the standard profile is before adding any extra hops or anything else.

Hope it is a good yeast, should be if it is specifically for wheat beers.


----------



## RobboMC (11/9/08)

Interloper said:


> I figured to get a baseline for a kit I've never done before I'd go with a wheat beer yeast just to get an idea of what the standard profile is before adding any extra hops or anything else.




Agree completely with this comment. As a serious kit fiddler I always brew up the kit with exactly the ingredients listed by the maker to 'understand' the kit before setting out to alter it. Otherwise you never have the information baseline.


----------



## Interloper (11/9/08)

RobboMC said:


> Agree completely with this comment. As a serious kit fiddler I always brew up the kit with exactly the ingredients listed by the maker to 'understand' the kit before setting out to alter it. Otherwise you never have the information baseline.



Glad to hear. Although I do like a good fiddle


----------

